# what morph is my boa?



## mrsgibson (Dec 11, 2011)

just bought a new boa was sold as a normal but im not sure if this is correct?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Im no boa expert but it doesnt look like your typical boa, chances are it is a common though : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It is what it was sold you as.


It is a really nice example with some lovely colour to it. :2thumb:


----------



## Damowhite (Aug 26, 2011)

yep nice coloured common I would say, doesn't make her any less lovely though :2thumb:


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

The type Of Standard colombian i would buy!.

Lovely and light !!! not alot of speckling.

Beautiful


Aaron


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

beautiful colour to her


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice normal : victory:


Those little eyes between her saddles are awesome!


----------

